# TAA State Shoots



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I know I'm guilty as charged but I'll be there and at finger the weekend before. You coming down for the 900 round?


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Me there*

I was there, boy that donny has built a nice range.:archer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Guilty :embara:

Can I shoot the Int'l round on Sunday or is it a two day deal? Same with the 900 round.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Jay ...

ALL shoots at DCS Archery & Southwest TN Archers are 2 day either/or shoots.
Shoot a half per day .... All in one day & go home.... or all in one day and the other day for play!

Plenty of room for campers @ DCS ... provided it doesn't rain and force us to park on the roadside.
I'll have some form of electricity available in the camping area by the end of the month.
Might turn out to be generators, but I hope to have some outlets over there instead.

Also, we've worked out a deal with the Best Western Inn for discounted rates for tournament shooters.
More details on our website.

If I know before hand how many are camping .... I try to add a cooked meal for you on Saturday night.
Might not work for the next one ... my cook & assistant will both be out of town.
Suppose I could fix you a frozen pizza! lol
Worst case scenario, we can just sit around the fire and tell lies all night.

Of course I'll be @ the 900 round ObJ.
You have come outta nowhere in the last 2 years & blown me away Indoors.
Hopefully I can hold you off for at least a little while longer outdoors.
Either way, if I go down, I'll go down fighting! :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JMJ said:


> Jay ...
> 
> ALL shoots at DCS Archery & Southwest TN Archers are 2 day either/or shoots.
> Shoot a half per day .... All in one day & go home.... or all in one day and the other day for play!
> ...


Don't worry about me, it's TN Archer and Outback Jack who we've got to contend with


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't think anyone will have to worry about me too much:embara:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Something Wicked This Way Comes!*

Unfortunately, I too missed the opener, guess I am one of those who knows who he is :embara: Thank you for not chastising me too much about it, but I plan on making both the 900 Round and the International Round. Word of advice to ALL, you better bring your 8 game with you, cause Hell is coming to Greenfield and its sporting a brand new Contender Elite... 

"And fire flew from his fingertips as he rosined up his bow"

See you all there!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Patriot VFT said:


> Unfortunately, I too missed the opener, guess I am one of those who knows who he is :embara: Thank you for not chastising me too much about it, but I plan on making both the 900 Round and the International Round. Word of advice to ALL, you better bring your 8 game with you, cause Hell is coming to Greenfield and its sporting a brand new Contender Elite...
> 
> "And fire flew from his fingertips as he rosined up his bow"
> 
> See you all there!


What the heck is my 8 game? My A game sure, but my 8 game??? Are you asking me to shoot 8's?


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Same thing...*

Its the same thing, just a figure of speech. When I was younger and played a lot of pool, it was common to hear some of the better shooters say "you better bring your 8 game" :wink:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I will be shooting in Fingers "Sr Games". dont think I can get 2 day's off to shoot in Selmer against the youngsters:wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*state 900*

Doubt if I'll have my "8 game" or "A game" either one just yet, but I will be there. Just got to get my release to start going off sooner than 15 seconds. Look forward to meeting y'all in person.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Patriot VFT said:


> Its the same thing, just a figure of speech. When I was younger and played a lot of pool, it was common to hear some of the better shooters say "you better bring your 8 game" :wink:


So you hang out in pool halls. Are you a hustler?


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*A Hustler? don't I wish!*

I don't frequent those kinds of places anymore, but there was a time when I did. I don't know about the hustling part though. 

It use to be fine wine, fine women and good entertainment; but now it's beer, the wife, and the TV :embara: I wouldn't trade it back though, I got it pretty good I have to say...

All BS aside, I'm looking forward to meeting all you guys. I didn't get to make it to the nationals to meet you and Stacey this year with Charlie, but he has had nothing but good things to say about you guys since he got back and I know him to be a pretty good judge of character. He may be ugly  but he usually keeps pretty good company. I hope you both can both make it to Donnie's to shoot.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TNMAN said:


> Doubt if I'll have my "8 game" or "A game" either one just yet, but I will be there. Just got to get my release to start going off sooner than 15 seconds. Look forward to meeting y'all in person.


Glad to see you're gonna make it, look forward to meeting you too. Now I have to go out and see if I can get some marks for the ole red rocket.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

outback jack said:


> Glad to see you're gonna make it, look forward to meeting you too. Now I have to go out and see if I can get some marks for the ole red rocket.


When will your CE show up?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well it's kinda of a long story but hopefully it will be here next week and I'll probably just shoot the ultra.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Alright, I'm going to have to shoot the 900 round on Sunday. What's the skinny on what time we shoot and where the range is?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

The start times according to the schedule are 9 a.m and 1 p.m. I'll try and get some good directions for you but if you have a gps and I'll just get the coordinates.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Alright, I'm going to have to shoot the 900 round on Sunday. What's the skinny on what time we shoot and where the range is?


I40 West to Jackson.

45 South from Jackson through Henderson.

You'll come to a red light that is left to downtown Henderson, right to Hwy 100.
Go straight thru that one and then straight through one more light.
Aproximatley 1 - 2 miles past that last light there will be a cemetary on your right.
(There are no tombstones in that cemetarty, but you'll see flowers and such for markers.)

Clinton is from Nashville and he'll be coming.
I think also Sam Poole is coming and he too is from that area.
You might wanna check with those guys.

Directly across from that cemetary will be Old Finger Road to the left.

Take Old Finger Road to the left and then follow the signs to the range.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Signs*

I have to go up to Ricky's this weekend to have my arrows cut. While I'm there I'll talk to him about putting some signs up on Hwy 45 at the water tower to guide shooters to the range from that direction since they will be coming from different places. Some will be coming across Hwy 64 from Memphis and will be traveling north on 45. I'm sure he has already thought about this, but I will make sure.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*directions*

This is how i would go.:mg:

1.Take 45 south out of henderson to finger leapwood rd. you will turn left(don't know but approx. 3 or 4 mile. there be a large white water tower on the left on top of the hill where you turn). 
2. Go approx 2.4 miles into small town of finger and turn left on road beside Bank( think its home bank)( if you cross the railroad tracks you went too far).
3.Go .3 miles on this road and it will make a 90 degree curve to left, in this curve there will be a road to the right, take it.(it will be traveling paralell to the railroad)
4. Go 1.4 miles on this road and the range will be on your left.(there will be a sign in the feild. the range driveway will be just past a driveway to a red brick house.)
5. Take this gravel entrance to top of hill in the woods, your there.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

pipeliner8 said:


> This is how i would go.:mg:
> 
> 1.Take 45 south out of henderson to finger leapwood rd. you will turn left(don't know but approx. 3 or 4 mile. there be a large white water tower on the left on top of the hill where you turn).
> 2. Go approx 2.4 miles into small town of finger and turn left on road beside Bank( think its home bank)( if you cross the railroad tracks you went too far).
> ...


So are you gonna be able to make it or are you leaving out soon?


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like i'm still going to be around. so i,ll probley be there.
we worked on the range most of yesterday getting it ready.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll be there God willing and the Creek don't rise.... HEY..,. What arrows you guys shooting for this here game anyway? I'll be bringing a few of the Memphis guys along side with me, so leave some room on the winner's circle..


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Arrows*

Glad to see you can make it Andy, bring them all! I'll be shooting Easton 3-39 ACC's with Unibushings and G-nocks so that you all have something to home in on :grin:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Alright sounds like there will be a good turnout for the shoot. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Andy are you planning on shooting Saturday or Sunday? You should have given me a call yesterday and I would have been glad to come up and help.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*arrows*

Good turnout probably means 4 guys shooting 6 arrows at one dot. Sure hate to subject the ACG's to a 900 round first time out of the box. ukey:


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

talked to mike friday, hate to hear about your contender order getting screwed up.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea it's a bad deal but they are taking care of it so that means a lot. TNMAN you probably don't have anything to worry about as you know until that 40 yarder then the nocks star popping like popcorn:wink:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Thad and Charlie for the heads up on arrows.. It oughta be a great weekend,,, I cant wait.. This will be my first 900 round , so be easy on me,, lol,,,, See y'all this weekend... Andy


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Takeum - it'll be my first 900 round too.

9AM Sunday, it's on like a pot of neckbones


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> Takeum - it'll be my first 900 round too.
> 
> 9AM Sunday, it's on like a pot of neckbones


Ohh yea I hear you:dancing:. Andy are coming Saturday or Sunday. I'll probably be there both days but will probably only shoot Sunday morning.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Most of our guys from Memphis will be heading that way Sunday morning,, So if I can get there.. It'll be Sunday morning as well for 3/D and maybe 1 pm for the 900 round...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*TN State 900*

Calling for thunderstorms on Saturday. Partly cloudy with SW winds at 15 mph on Sunday. I'm shooting Sunday morning if it's not still raining. First time on a range since 1985, and with a bow a foot shorter.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I plan to shoot Saturday afternoon guys.
Need to stop by Smallwood's on the way to find some camper parts.

Anyone from Middle or East TN that wants to shoot a practice round for the State International while you're over here please let me know so I can adjust my schedule accordingly, or make arrangements for a "guide" to be here for you.

You'll take 45 North all the way to within 15 minutes of here.
Then it'll be 22 South back to I40.
Probably something like 40 minutes out of your way.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Should be a crowd tomorrow. I don't figure anybody braved the storms to shoot today.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

6 or 8 of us are coming from memphis Sunday. We will be shooting the 3D in the morning and the 900 at 1:00.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

teammemphis said:


> 6 or 8 of us are coming from memphis Sunday. We will be shooting the 3D in the morning and the 900 at 1:00.


Where is the 3D shoot? Is it on site?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes as far as I know that haven't moved it so it will be at the same place.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Ricky said they had 2 shooters yesterday.
Brave souls to have shot in such weather!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I am wide open headed west!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I hope everyone made it back safely, everyone had fun. We might make it to the DC's tournament this weekend!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a blast!!! 

It was good to meet the SWTN crew and shoot with all of you. I look forward to getting back over there and up to DCS.


Thanks for being such great hosts! :thumbs_up


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll have the results on our site when Clinton finshes with them later on today or tonight.
Will post again here when done.

Also as a side note ....
We have now found someone who is willing to take over the TAA website.
We'll have better and more current information once this is completed.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Scores?*

You mean your gonna have to post the scores?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Patriot VFT said:


> You mean your gonna have to post the scores?


Come on now Thad


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes Thad. He HAS TO POST THEM. Im sure your score will be in HUGE lettering on the page so that it sticks out. LOL


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Lmao!*

Your probably right, everyone would get a kick out of that i'm sure. An 851 is one of the worst scores I think I have ever shot on a 900 round. I'd love to blame it on something other than me and my shooting ability, but unfortunately there is no such thing. It was just one of those days. We've all had them and there will be other days like that to come...I'm just glad we could all get together and have a laugh or two while we shot without breaking limbs and risers for a change...:shade:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

And so it comes to pass, the short fat kid rises to the top.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Patriot VFT said:


> I'm just glad we could all get together and have a laugh or two while we shot without breaking limbs and risers for a change...:shade:


You got that right. Its been a while since we have been able to do that.:set1_applaud:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Patriot VFT said:


> Your probably right, everyone would get a kick out of that i'm sure. An 851 is one of the worst scores I think I have ever shot on a 900 round. I'd love to blame it on something other than me and my shooting ability, but unfortunately there is no such thing. It was just one of those days. We've all had them and there will be other days like that to come...I'm just glad we could all get together and have a laugh or two while we shot without breaking limbs and risers for a change...:shade:


Dude I had a big, fat, ZERO on the last end & still beat that score! :set1_rolf2:
Although it wasn't by much.
Had a damaged knock on the end before.
Moved that arrow out of rotation & didn't replace it on the last end.

I shot all of the 60 & part of the 50 before I decided that I just might need to adjust my sight to get rid of those low shots.
I was convinced that it was me making bad shots.
Turned out that everything there was 1.5 yards long for my marks.

It's sad for someone to have been shooting as long as I have and still be such a dumbass about it sometimes. :embara:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

JMJ said:


> Dude I had a big, fat, ZERO on the last end & still beat that score! :set1_rolf2:
> Although it wasn't by much.
> Had a damaged knock on the end before.
> Moved that arrow out of rotation & didn't replace it on the last end.
> ...


You aren't the only one I was shooting about the that much high and did'nt trust the scale in correlation with my marks. I was off 2 yds; clicked in dead on for 50 and started rockin! My so called observer and I were calling Xs for each other trying to throw off the others game, put him in the 9 a couple of times lol!.... Had a great time!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ummmm...*

Wow, this all makes a lot more sense now...and Teammemphis can attest to this since we called each others arrows all day.

I thought I was going frikkin crazy or something. The first practice arrow that I shot from the 60 yd line, was dead at 6:00 in the middle of the 8 ring. The second shot was a 7. Horrified, I quickly went to spinning the dial on my sight trying to compensate for the miss. By the time the scoring end came around, my arrows were hitting at 12:00 high in the 9 ring and I had to keep playing with it a bit before they started to settle. I ended up shooting a 277 on the 60 yd line dropping 23 points as a result. The 50 yard line was not any better but I still blamed most of my bad shots on my form and the fact that I am shooting a brand new bow (Hoyt CE) that is both 3" shorter, is equipped with Spirals, and has a much more reflexed riser than the Pro Elite I was shooting a few weeks ago with Cam & 1/2s on it. 

However, aside from all of that, I didn't start paying attention to things so much until I got to the 40 yd line. Thats when I really started to notice that something was wrong and could not put my finger on it. My original mark was 38.80 for 40 yards and my arrows still kept falling out the bottom of the 10 ring and into the 9. SO! there I was twisting on my sure-loc, scratching my head, wondering if I was dropping my bow or just what the hell was going on! By the time I had shot my last end, my sight was set at 40.25 which on my bow, is about 1-1/2 to 2 yards. The troubling part is, that I had double checked my marks on 2 other targets located on the field range prior to the shoot and felt really good about my marks going into it.

Now that this comes to light, I realize why at one point I had a string of 6 arrows from 12:00 high in the 9 ring, to 6:00 low in the 9 ring, in a straight line going down through the middle of the X and could not understand why.

It amounts to me frantically adjusting for the change in distance and slowly seeing the results on paper. Now, with all this said, I am not at all making up an excuse for shooting bad, we all do it from time to time, but this sheds a lot of light on the things for me. To be perfectly honest with you all, I am very hard on myself when it comes to my accuracy, and I was so frustrated with my score, and the fact that I felt this bow did not shoot well for me that I came within a gnats ass of putting it in the classifieds and getting rid of it as soon as I got home from the shoot. Had it not been for Outback Jack talking me out of it, It would be gone!

All in all, I am glad we all got together to shoot and have some fun, I just hate that things were so problematic. However, I am glad that we all agree that the distance was off by approximately 2 yards. I will make a mental note of that.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I run a sight tape instead of using fancy marks like ya'll,  but my pancake flat backyard range has been measured with a steel tape. I had to run to 61.5 yds for the 60. Just a hair over 51yds for the 50 and 41yds for the 40. I figured it was lighting or my messed up anchor point change or nerves 

I was OK with my shooting at 60. I dropped more than I should have at 50 and 40 though. I shot an 8X true spot lens, but I'd never shot the 122cm face. Since my TP has been so bad I've been working back into spots with a blurry view through my lens (if I center the color I'm better off). That was all well and good until I got to 40yds then I got lost in the gold. I'll solve it somehow before I shoot the 900 down in Huntsville. I'll probably just shoot a 6X true spot.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

I shoot a dual lens 6x scope that has a 6x center and 2x around that. Coupled with a green clarifier, its clear as a bell from 0 out to 100 yds with my eyesight. I have a hard time with a pin. It gets between me and the target and I either try to look around it, or I get jumpy trying to punch the trigger as it floats across the X. The dual lens scope has helped me a bunch. As for the 900 round in Huntsville, I have shot there on several occasions over the past few years. There are a lot of great shooters over there including the ones putting it on. Here are some things to know before you go:

Chris Olsen (aka Recordkeeper) and Lynn Riggs who host it are both top notch guys. You can't miss Chris, he will be in shorts shooting a "freakcurve" you'll want to meet both of them for sure.

Chris usually cooks (grills) both days after the shoot. His specialty is grilled or blackened salmon (its the best you ever ate). They take donations for the dinner so bring some cash for the coffee can that will be sitting on the table. Also, there is not a drink machine there, so if you want something to drink, make sure you bring it with you. You may want to bring a chair too. There is usually some folding chairs under the tent canopy that will be set up, but there are usually a lot of spectators so I would bring my own.

The distances are in meters (66yds, 55yds and 44yds) so make a note of that it you did not already know it.

Good Luck!

Thad


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Read 'em and weep guys.

Link at top of page.

http://www.dcsarchery.com/Schedule.html

I sure thought we had more people than that. ??


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*TN State 900*

Congratulations JayMc. I thought everybody had beat me, but it turns out it was just one short fat kid. Glad I got to meet all of y'all.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shooting Jay! Congrats!

I have got to get my bow set up and shoot this..


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Great shooting Jay! Congrats!
> 
> I have got to get my bow set up and shoot this..


Well.......yeah you do. You're shooting in huntsville on 5/15


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> Well.......yeah you do. You're shooting in huntsville on 5/15


I may be in for the Huntsville round Jay. The way I have been shooting the past couple days it will probably just be a road trip for me.:embara:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Good shooting Jay!


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Well we have the State International coming up this weekend guys.

The weather looks like it's gonna be nasty.
But we'll be here waiting for you regardless.

We can get around 20 people under cover from the rain at the upper pavillion.
We have 2 easy ups in addition to the pavillion itself.
The lower pavillion, which is @ target #7, will hold 6 - 8 people comfortably should you get caught on the range if/when it hits.

Bring boots, umbrellas/rain coats, and a waterproof scope cover!
There will be free coffee to help warm you up after you get wet.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*State International*

Saturday: heavy thunderstorms, 90%; Sunday: scattered thunderstorms, 60%. I'll be there Sunday, sponsored by Lacrosse. Hey, it's field, you shoot in the rain and don't stop 'til the horn blows. Hope you keep the horn in your quiver. :darkbeer:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm gonna have to take a rain check on this one, I have a 14 day shutdown in Selma, Alabama that starts on Sunday. I hope everyone else gets to attend the shoot though.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

It has been raining like crazy here all day today folks.
No sign of letting up until maybe around midnight tonight.

We're gonna wait until 9:00 AM tomorrow morning and if nobody shows, we'll call it & reschedule.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*rain, rain*

are you flooded out?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pipeliner8 said:


> are you flooded out?


You bet!
Don't remember ever seeing so much rain in such a short time.

We already had an invitational shoot scheduled for the 1st weekend in August.
So we're just gonna use that one as the State Internation instead.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Let's do both in August!!!

I've never seen rain in TN like today. We've been in this house for 3.5yrs and this is the first time I've had water in the crawlspace. All the houses around us have it though.

The fence in this picture is 85yds from my back door. It's another 80yds or so across the field to the drainage ditch. It's usually a dry ditch and obviously the field should be dry. Here's before and after....

(I was playing with taking pics thru my spotting scope)


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Ricky & James Maze are here, (came in to camp for the weekend), and hell they can't even get home!

Jackson, TN has been declared in a state of emergency.
Roads closed by flooding, some roads are gone!

My wife & son left for Nashville yesterday right after noon.
I40 was even closed in places due to water being over it!
They had to detour somewhere just before the TN river.

And it's still raining.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Flooding*

The creek just below my house usually runs just under the road through a 4' culvert. My wife called me to let me know that its about 15' over the road now and creeping up the hill. I told her that if it got any worse to be on the lookout for 2 of the same kind of animals marching in a single file line and follow em


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

There were two 4' culverts in this spot yesterday morning. We have no idea where they are now....


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tornado*

Tornado went over my sons house but luckly none of them were hurt. just some tree on the house and power lines down.( probably be out of power for a week) two houses up there used to be a church, now only a foundation.power lines down for miles.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Two yards off*

I am glad that we all agree that the distance was off by approximately 2 yards. I will make a mental note of that.

Thanks for your input![/QUOTE]

In defense of SWTA at our work day yesterday. We remeasured the yardage bricks on the 900 round course with a 300 foot tape measure. The worst brick on the course was 4 inches off. fyi


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

:confused3:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Patriot VFT said:


> :confused3:


Me too.

Not to make a discussion out of something that's no big deal but, was the tape pulled tight horizontally? How was the hill accounted for?

That rise and fall in the hill could add two yards easy....


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

JayMc said:


> That rise and fall in the hill could add two yards easy....


The fall of the hill would have made us shoot high Jay ... not low.

About the only thing left to blame it on is all of our sight marks are off ...
Lighting conditions ...
Or we just suck.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JMJ said:


> The fall of the hill would have made us shoot high Jay ... not low.
> 
> About the only thing left to blame it on is all of our sight marks are off ...
> Lighting conditions ...
> Or we just suck.


Yeah, I was just stirring the pot.

I go for the last of your comments.....


----------

